# 11/23 Gigging report(Destin)



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Managed 6 in three hours...2 were over 20 inches. Saw a bajillion little ones. All flounder stuck were on the move. Pics to follow this evening.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Coool!! Where'd you find them? ...or a hint?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Both sides of the pass.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet. thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I went with yakflies...here are the results...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some good ones!! :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess...Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very Nice!! Good Job On Those. :toast


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for reporting.

Scott


----------

